# help my gecko hasnt eaten for a month



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

help my leopard gecko hasnt eaten for a month. he is a new gecko that i bought a month ago. he is a male adult. i try to feed him mealworms and superworms either in a dish or with tongs but he just ignores them. he doesnt eat but he drinks water i know because i can see his urate. im not sure whether its about the heat or the tank size. since i live in a tropical country the standard temperature is already around 90 degrees. if so maybe its too hot so any suggestions on how to cool it down? the tank might be too small too. not sure about the size yet though. i need any and all answers please since hes my first gecko and im very worried about him


----------



## Icearstorm (Dec 15, 2015)

Try feeding live crickets; moving prey attracts the attention of reptlies far more than still prey. Aside from that make sure there are enough hides so the lizard is not too stressed out to eat.
Hope this helps!


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

ok ill try that. but the person i got it from said that he would feed him only superworms and he would eat dozens of them. the tank has a cold and hot hide but thats just it. i read somewhere that lack of decorations/cover stresses them out. also the foot traffic of a room. would that cause him stress?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

They can get stressed if they are in a very busy area yes. They do need some hides also to feel secure. Do you have any in with him.


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

ill move him once i have my heating mat and thermostat because my room has the ac on at night maybe itll stress him out less since im rarely in there during the day. he has a warm and cool hide but thats about it no other decorations and such. just the feeding, water and calcium dishes


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

Would you say he is in good shape, ie active with a fat tail? Just make sure temp is up to scrath and all is ok with the hubandry. some leo's are a little stuck in their ways when it comes to food. i have had some that will only take mealworms and some only locusts. my leo's used to go a few weeks without feeding and i never had any problems. if you could get a photo that would help?


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

well his tail isnt fat but it isnt thin either just right in the middle. before last night he would just stay in his hide the entire time i was awake but last night he started to move around again for a good 30 min or so. i use superworms and thats what he was fed before but it doesnt seem to work. but he might have eaten one since there was brown along with the urate and the 5 worms i left became 4. i dont know how to post a picture here but ill research on it then ill send it right after


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

This was my gecko a month ago a few days after i bought him


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

[/URL]



these are the photos i took of him this morning


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

Your Leo seems to be a good weight. Everyone does husbandry their own way but one issue i can see is your gecko is totally exposed in your glass tank. maybe try covering the back and sides. this way the lizard might not feel so exposed? What is the temp in the tank? It may be worth investing in a small vivarium...


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

ALAP0918 said:


> [URL=http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae333/alap0918/image.jpg3_zpsiqgwlfuu.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae333/alap0918/image.jpg1_zpswut3lngl.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae333/alap0918/image.jpg4_zps7qlnd0z4.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]
> 
> these are the photos i took of him this morning


Do you give your day & night cycle spot light for 8rhs and spot off 8hrs these lizards live in the desert in India and should have a desert environment when the light is on through the day they will hide as these are nocturnal species 

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

ok will do that soon when i get materials. the ambient temp is 92 degrees while the floor in the hot side is 92.5 while the cool is at 92 degrees. im going to move him to my room soon where it is cooler once i get my heating mat and thermostat. i will see about the vivarium since it is hard to find good ones in my country even online since there are no petstores that sell vivariums here. but my tank is around 10-15 wouldnt that be good enough already?


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

ALAP0918 said:


> ok will do that soon when i get materials. the ambient temp is 92 degrees while the floor in the hot side is 92.5 while the cool is at 92 degrees. im going to move him to my room soon where it is cooler once i get my heating mat and thermostat. i will see about the vivarium since it is hard to find good ones in my country even online since there are no petstores that sell vivariums here. but my tank is around 10-15 wouldnt that be good enough already?


So the hot side is 95 and the cool side is 95 that's way too hot put the heat mat and 60w spot light bulb at the hot end and nothing at the cool end that way it will find it own thermogradution by what you are telling me there is no cool end 


Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

well i dont know hot to keep it cool yet i live in a tropical country so the temps here are gonna hit that high naturally. i dont have a mat yet. but im gonna move my whole setup into my room soon once my mat and thermostat arrive


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

ALAP0918 said:


> well i dont know hot to keep it cool yet i live in a tropical country so the temps here are gonna hit that high naturally. i dont have a mat yet. but im gonna move my whole setup into my room soon once my mat and thermostat arrive


im gonna move it to my room because its much cooler thne where it currently is. and would you happen to have suggestions as to how to cool down the tank?


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

darrencook2010 said:


> Do you give your day & night cycle spot light for 8rhs and spot off 8hrs these lizards live in the desert in India and should have a desert environment when the light is on through the day they will hide as these are nocturnal species
> 
> Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


wont the natural work too? since there are windows in the area im keeping them in


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

I think the natural effect is dangerous because if its near a window where the can shine through the glass tank you can get what is called the green house effect 

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

ALAP0918 said:


> well i dont know hot to keep it cool yet i live in a tropical country so the temps here are gonna hit that high naturally. i dont have a mat yet. but im gonna move my whole setup into my room soon once my mat and thermostat arrive


If you live in a hot country then you could just use a standard house light for your day and night cycle I live in Britain where it's cold the highest temp we get 80 degrees in summer so I have to use a internal heat source in the viv 

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

darrencook2010 said:


> If you live in a hot country then you could just use a standard house light for your day and night cycle I live in Britain where it's cold the highest temp we get 80 degrees in summer so I have to use a internal heat source in the viv
> 
> Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


alright will use the house lights. whats nice about my geckos temporary spot and th spot im gonna put him in in my room is that theres a light right above his tank i used to just keep it off because i thought it was annoying him but now ill just keel the light on for eight hours the. off for eight hours. thank you! ***55357;***56833; do you have anyother comments about my setup?


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am not being nasty to you you asked for help so because I am keeping geckos my self I though you would appreciate my help it is probly not eating because lizard need warmth to digest the food so I would put a heat mat set at 80 and a house light for day cycle then turn the light off at night also you could try different food source such as crickets and locusts in stead of just mealworms also you can give them waxworms but feed the every now and then because of the fat contents too many are bad for them I don't how to put photos on this site other wise I would send you a photo of my set up to give you a rough idea 

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

alright i will try to fix my setup properly. there are no waxworms available in my country and ive looked everywhere including online and nobody ships them around internationally either so yeah if i could i would. i was planning on buying some crickets too just comparing the places that have the best crickets and i feed him superworms he just ignores the mealworms. theres actually a section in the newbie advice that teaches how to post you need a photo bucket account thougn heres the link to the tutorial http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

Where abouts do you live

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

the Philippines. the herping society here isnt very big and you really have to research if you wanna be able to get supplies that or wait till a relative who lives abroad to come home with he things you ordered


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

There is Petco in the USA if that helps

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

I can sent a picture via email just need your email address

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

ohh yes ive heard of petco. i actually have my exoterra heat mat and a sandal wood thermostat arriving. there are places here that actually sell exoterra but the prices are inflated through the roof. the exoterra vivarium the 24x18x24 is about 8k here if i convert it from dollar but if i bought the one thats being sold by a store here it would cost around 21k in my country so yeah an aquarium is the best option here....


----------



## ALAP0918 (May 14, 2016)

darrencook2010 said:


> I can sent a picture via email just need your email address
> 
> Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


i sent you a pm because id rather not post my email here in public. sorry if im being paranoid


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

That is expensive I think a 30x30x30 exa Terra is £35.00 they got a good reputation but there be alright to buy bugs from 

Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------

